# Million' candlepower searchlight's - why mess about with little flashlights ? ? ?



## **DONOTDELETE** (Sep 4, 2002)

*Million\' candlepower searchlight\'s - why mess about with little flashlights ? ? ?*

I am a new member here and i cant find a word mentioned about searclights. I got the impression all you members have an obsession with light intensity and getting the next range of flashlight. But why when you can just out power and flashlight with a searchlight.
I am investing in a 3,000,000 candlepower searchlight (thats 3 million candlepower incase your a bit sketchy at maths), which should be able to immitate a police helicopters searhlight beam to a certain degree. Poeple shouldnt be put off by the weight of these beast's cos in the end its worth it. To be able to illuminate someones house from the 50 metres away or strike a beam through the black night sky is quite a rush, especialy when you manage to attract the attention of a police helicopter turning around (and that was with a 500,000 candlepower searchlight)

To think some of these searchlights are half the price of expensive xenon flashlights with 800,000 candlepower at the most usualy.

This isnt the specific model of the 3M candlepower seachlight i am buying but it will give you an idea of what the kind of power i am talking about: - 

http://www.foximas.com/store/vector-sport-spot.htm

3 million candlepower s the max as far as handheld spotlights go in good price (-$50)

To give u an idea of the even bigger ones 6 million candlepower ($1000+) take a look at the bottom picture.

http://www.peakbeam.com/demo/demo.html

any feedback? 

James


----------



## Darell (Sep 4, 2002)

*Re: Million\' candlepower searchlight\'s - why mess about with little flashlights ? ? ?*

Yeow! Welcome. Sounds like you'll fit right in.

Here's what you're looking for: http://www.candlepowerforums.com/cgi-bin/ultimatebb.cgi?ubb=forum;f=4

After you revisit, this should probably be moved to the spotlight forum.



> Originally posted by James Thomson:
> *But why when you can just out power and flashlight with a searchlight.*


<font size="2" face="Verdana, Arial">The main reason is because I can't stick it in my pocket without attracting more admirers than I need.


----------



## rlhess (Sep 4, 2002)

*Re: Million\' candlepower searchlight\'s - why mess about with little flashlights ? ? ?*

Well, most of these only have 20-30 minutes runtime on a single charge.

I measured a Vector CO137C 12V at 100,000 cp (though advertised at 1M cp) and a Brinkmann (whatever it is in my sig line) MaxiMillion QBeam 1M cp unit at about 65,000 cp.

I suspect the same actual ratio holds true for the other Vectors, etc. I suspect that the specs on the Night Sun and other "real" (read expensive/professional) products are closer to reality. 

I'm amazed at how much ALL of the specs are stretched in flashlightland! 

I will admit that the Vector is the brightest thing in my stable, but the 1/8 as intense Underwater Kinetics (peak with fresh cells at about 13,000 cp) is pretty impressive in the real dark...it was fun last weekend lighting up the breakers with the Vector. I was 200 feet from the surf line at least when I did it.

The SL6 provides 3 hours of light (more or less) off a set of 6 C cells, so that's another tradeoff with the big guns...and it fits in my rear pants pocket.

Cheers,

Richard


----------



## BuddTX (Sep 4, 2002)

*Re: Million\' candlepower searchlight\'s - why mess about with little flashlights ? ? ?*

James,

Welcome! And CPF label them as SPOTLIGHTS, not SEARCHLIGHTS, and if you will notice, someone moved you over to that forum! Read some of the previous posts!

Believe it or not, there is a 9 mil CP light called the maxibeam. I am sure it is listed here somewhere.

There have been extensive discussions here regarding CP vs Lumens, vs Lux, and I will not even begin to tell you the differences, but be leary of ANY CP posting, until you see the beam.

Any light makers can increase the CP of any light, by narrowing the focus point, or beam of the light. So, you then have a very narrow, but very bright beam. Nothing wrong with that, if that is what you want. UKE lights are famous for having very narrow, but bright beams. The monstorous SureFire M6 has a turbo head designed to give a narrow, but long throw beam.

I own and am very happy with my Optronics 2 mil CP rechargable light. Not only is it bright, but it has a very wide, large, even beam.

Whats wrong with them? 20-40 minute run times, weigh several pounds, bulky.

When I first came to CPF, that is what I wanted, MORE POWER! I began to understand the benefits of actually using LESS LIGHT!

Now, we are not talking Tactile here, no search and rescue, no gun fights, etc. A walk in the country, no moon, totally dark outside.

The kind of darkness where you can't see your own hand in front of you.

You eyes get used to the darkness, and your pupils open up. Now you take a nice 3 or 7 led light, and turn it on, (definately NOT a million CP light!)

What happens? You can see everything! Now your night vision is still intact, and you have a light that will last for hours.

Don't mis-understand me, you have to use the right light for the job, I am just saying that not every situation needs a 2 mil CP light.

A couple of months ago, a car accident happened right in front of me at night, as I was driving home. I got out to help, grabbing my two new Princeton Tec Surge's (great light btw!) and almost tossed aside my Optronics light. Well, it took me a second, and I dropped my surge's and grabed the big guns! To wave off 60 MPH traffic, that is the bad boy that you want to have!

Last night my dog escaped my back yard, and All I grabbed was my brightest lights. No LED's then!

Also, there is size. The best light is often the light that you have on you at the time.

My little ARC AAA has come in very handy many times, when I wish I had a bigger light, but didn't grab one. The ARC is always on me, if I have my keychain with me.


----------



## flashfan (Sep 4, 2002)

*Re: Million\' candlepower searchlight\'s - why mess about with little flashlights ? ? ?*

James, be sure to check out the HID section of this board. The McCulloch x990 HID light is a light to be reckoned with. Brighter than the 3M Vector, it comes with two rechargeable batteries that can provide more than two HOURS of bright, bright light. The x990 is much more expensive than the Vector, but still a lot more "affordable" than the MaxaBeam. Just my opinion...


----------



## T-Rex (Sep 4, 2002)

*Re: Million\' candlepower searchlight\'s - why mess about with little flashlights ? ? ?*

I second BuddTx's opinion.

There is a right tool for each job. 

Where a spotlight would've been handy chasing after both the dogs when they decided it would be more fun to pursue rabbits than go straight into the house. 

OTOH using a 3 million CP searchlight to look for something under the desk, or searching the dresser while the wife is asleep seems a bit ludicrous. (Not to mention the trouble I would create when I turn the bedroom into a tanning room). Even a streamlight XT is overkill in this situation. ARC AAA is just right.

The biggest, baddest, brightest flashlight (spotlight) doesn't always fit a requirement to do a job. You won't be using a 3 million CP spotlight to look inside of a computer too many times before you discover that there is such a thing as too much light. It'll be SO bright that you won't be able to discern the printing on the internal parts.


----------



## **DONOTDELETE** (Sep 5, 2002)

*Re: Million\' candlepower searchlight\'s - why mess about with little flashlights ? ? ?*

sorry, i obviously didnt make myself clear. I agree with your view that "there is a right tool for each job" as a spotlight is not the most practical of lights to scan a dresser with. 

I am merely enthusiastic about million' cp spotlights because i enjoy the thrill of the powerfull beam. I am 15 years old, not to say that age should make a difference but your (presuming majority of users are above teen) perception of torches seem to be alot more sensible and practical than mine. I can admit to owning a xenon keychain light, which has given me nearly 2 years of effictive and convenient light. 

If i wanted a torch for all uses id get one but at the momoment i'l probably have to save up for a bit untill i can purchase a flashlight which satisfies my needs ( i probably will in the end, once ive got my 3M cp)

Thank's for you views

*any idea's for a good, but well priced flashlight - lol


----------



## Quickbeam (Sep 5, 2002)

*Re: Million\' candlepower searchlight\'s - why mess about with little flashlights ? ? ?*



> *any idea's for a good, but well priced flashlight - lol


<font size="2" face="Verdana, Arial">That's easy. On a budget, Princeton Tec Tec40 is a sweet light. About as bright as a much more expensive E2 (get the Tec20 with the textured "wide beam" reflector), and yet runs on inexpensive AA batteries. Dive proof, tough and bright.


----------



## **DONOTDELETE** (Sep 5, 2002)

*Re: Million\' candlepower searchlight\'s - why mess about with little flashlights ? ? ?*

sorry, i made a mistake - it was an l.e.d light.

princeton tec - pulsar

(not xenon - not sure were i got the idea from)


----------



## beam_me_up (Sep 5, 2002)

*Re: Million\' candlepower searchlight\'s - why mess about with little flashlights ? ? ?*

yeah an xenon keychain light would rule, the xenon bulb in the legend lx is perfect size for a keychain light but I bet the runtime would be about 10 seconds with the tiny batteries it uses.....STILL....if someone made a light like that I would buy it!!! Talk about impressing your friends, lol.


----------



## beam_me_up (Sep 6, 2002)

*Re: Million\' candlepower searchlight\'s - why mess about with little flashlights ? ? ?*



> Originally posted by James Thomson:
> *
> 
> *any idea's for a good, but well priced flashlight - lol*


<font size="2" face="Verdana, Arial">Go to wal-mart and pick up the brinkmann legend LX. $20 has a lot of bang for your buck. As I recall it has like 6-8 watts of power which is extremely nice for a flashlight the size it is with an adjustible bezel (spot to flood) being 15 though the batteries might kill you, they can run for $7/EACH in stores and it requires 2 of them (and they only last 50 minutes!) However you can find the batteries cheap online, at sites such as ebay you can pick them up for about $1/each shipped.


----------



## beam_me_up (Sep 6, 2002)

*Re: Million\' candlepower searchlight\'s - why mess about with little flashlights ? ? ?*



> Originally posted by James Thomson:
> *I can admit to owning a xenon keychain light, which has given me nearly 2 years of effictive and convenient light*


<font size="2" face="Verdana, Arial">Are you sure this is an XENON keychain light? Not an LED? I don't recall ever seeing an xenon keychain flashlight. Maybe you could tell us where you got it and what it's called.


----------

